# Compatibilité Airport Express et Modem D-Link  DSL 320B



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le modem D-Link DSL 320B est compatible avec l'Airport Express.

Depuis aujourd'hui 14h, je tente d'installer / de configurer l'airport express avec ce modem, mais ne parviens pas à établir de connexion internet, bien que l'airport soit correctement installée (voyant vert, réseau airport OK...) et que le modem fonctionne (lorsqu'il es dirctement relié au mac par câble ethernet). 

Le service Apple Care - aimable, compétent et persévérant (plus de 90 de tentatives infructueuses) -  n'est pas non plus parvenu à faire fonctionner l'ensemble. Il a émis un doute sur le modem (compatible WDS?).

Bref, si quelqu'un me confirme qu'aucune solution technique n'est possible avec ce modem, cela me permettra de perdre moins de temps.

Et si un petit génie à un bon tuyau qui pourrait régler ce pb (et me permettre de pouvoir installer/configurer l'iPad que j'ai offert à ma chère mère pour Noel ;-), je le remercie d'avance.

Bien sincèrement
EF


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 quelques éléments :

- le modem doit être relié par câble Ethernet à la borne.

- ce modem a une fonction serveur DHCP, et la borne *AUSSI*. Or il n'en faut qu'un dans le réseau.
Donc il faut désactiver cette fonction dans le modem, afin de laisser la borne assurer seule cette fonction.

- la fonction DHCP étant désactivée dans le modem, il faut attribuer manuellement une adresse IP à la borne.
Le modem étant par défaut 192.168.1.1, choisir 192.168.1.2 pour la borne.

- la borne doit être configurée (onglet Internet) comme étant "connectée par : Ethernet", et jouer le rôle de serveur DHCP et routeur (DHCP + NAT)
Il faut définir sa plage DHCP (plage d'adresses IP, par exemple 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.1.100)

- dans l'onglet réseau, la borne "crée un réseau".


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> - ce modem a une fonction serveur DHCP, et la borne *AUSSI*. Or il n'en faut qu'un dans le réseau.
> Donc il faut désactiver cette fonction dans le modem, afin de laisser la borne assurer seule cette fonction.



Merci pour cet éclaircissement, mais je n'y vois pas encore entièrement clair ;-)
En particulier, comment dois-je désactiver la fonction DHCP dans le modem?

A+
EF


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Regarde dans la doc, page 30-31-32 : ftp://ftp.dlink.fr/Manuels_Francais/DSL-320B_20090224_FR.pdf

Il faut décocher "enable DHCP server" et faire "apply settings" en bas : http://hpics.li/38bda72


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Regarde dans la doc, page 30-31-32 : ftp://ftp.dlink.fr/Manuels_Francais/DSL-320B_20090224_FR.pdf
> 
> Il faut décocher "enable DHCP server" et faire "apply settings" en bas : http://hpics.li/38bda72



OK, j'ai trouvé la méthode de désactivation du DHCP, page 32.

Sur la page 14 du manuel du modem, je lis : "Pour accéder à lutilitaire de configuration, ouvrez un navigateur Web (par ex. Internet Explorer), puis saisissez ladresse IP du modem 
(192.168.1.1)". Dans la barre d'adresse de Safari, je rentre "192.168.1.1" ou "http://192.168.1.1", mais la page de config du modem ne s'affiche pas! Je dois faire une boulette (je ne maitrise absolument pas, neophyte complet en la matière!), mais laquelle? Dois-je être eventuellement déconnecté d'internet pour cette manip sur le modem (je vais tester de ce pas)...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Oui tu dois saisir 192.168.1.1 dans la barre d'adresse.

Que tu sois connecté à Internet ou pas, peu importe.

Mais attention : quand tu auras désactivé le serveur DHCP, ton ordi n'aura plus d'adresse IP, donc plus de connexion...

Il faudrait donc mettre ton ordi en IP fixe avant de faire la manip !


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Que je soit connecté à internet ou déconnecté, Safari me renvoie le message suivant :

"Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page «*http://192.168.1.1/*» car Safari ne peut pas se connecter au serveur «*192.168.1.1*»."

Une idée...?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Ben... ça DOIT marcher... si tu n'as pas changé l'adresse IP par défaut, mais je suppose que tu n'y a pas touché.

Attention il faut mettre ton ordi en IP fixe avant de faire ça...

_(si tu avais acheté un modem / routeur, tout serait BEAUCOUP plus simple)_


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

quand j'ouvre les "Préférences Réseau", je lis que l'adresse IP actuelle est 2.4.119.xxx. 

Et quel modem/routeur (pas trop cher, WiFi pas nécessaire) pouvez-vous me conseiller, qui est compatible avec l'airport express?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Alors si l'adresse IP est 2.4.119.... l'ordi n'est pas connecté au modem, ce qui explique qu'il n'ait pas accès à l'interface de configuration par 192.168.1.1

Car le modem étant 192.168.1.1, l'adresse IP de l'ordi est forcément 192.168.1.X

Pour accéder au modem (et à Internet), il faut que l'ordi soit connecté par Ethernet au modem, et que l'ordi ait : configurer IPV4 : via DHCP.

D'autre part il n'y pas de problème de "compatibilité" entre un modem routeur et une borne Airport, à partir du moment ou cette borne est connecté par Ethernet au modem/routeur.


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Mon DSL 320B est connecté par câble ethernet au mac ; cela, j'en suis 100% certain. 

J'allume le modem, j'attends env. 1 minute, le temps que les voyants m'indiquent que ce modem est prêt pour la connexion internet. Je lance ensuite "Service PPPoE" (que j'ai configuré en entrant identifiant et mot de passe de connexion du FAI). Et en l'espace de quelques secondes, le modem est connecté à internet. 

je vais tenter de comprendre pourquoi il n'a pas une adresse 192.168...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

L'ordi a-t-il accès à Internet ?

Dans préf réseau / avancé, onglet TCP/IP, on a bien : configurer IPV4 : via DHCP ?


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Non : dans préf réseau / avancé, onglet TCP/IP, on a : configurer IPV4 : "via PPP" qui est actuellement activé.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Quand tu as configuré le modem pour pouvoir accéder à Internet, où as-tu saisi l'identifiant et mot de passe de connexion du FAI ?

Dans l'interface du modem (192.168.1.1), ou dans l'ordi ?

L'ordi a-t-il accès à Internet, oui on non ?


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

En fait, dans la fenêtre "Réseau", j'ai maintenant deux "connexions":

- "Ethernet" (via DHCP) est actuellement actif et possède l&#8217;adresse IP 192.168.1.2.
Cette connection ne me permet néanmoins pas d'ouvrir des pages internet, mais
depuis que j'ai activé cette connexion, je peux aller sur la page config du modem ;-).
-"Service PPPoE" (via PPP) est également actif (je viens de lancer le service pour une connexion internet)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

J'ai entré les paramètres fu FAI dans l'ordi (je ne suis jamais allé dans l'interface du modem, à part il y a quelques minutes, depuis que j'ai cette connexion "Ethernet" active). Faut-il que je rentre les paramètres FAI dans l'interface Modem? Puis que je fasse une connexion internet uniquement avec "Ethernet" dans réseau? (Donc pas avec PPPoE?)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Pour pouvoir connecter plusieurs appareils à ce modem, et non pas UN SEUL ordi, il faut configurer la connexion Internet DANS l'interface du modem, et non pas sur l'ordi.

Donc suppression de PPP dans les préf réseau, et tu vas sur 192.168.1.1, page ADSL Setup, où tu saisis le fti/..... et le mot de passe de connexion Internet fournis par le FAI.

Ensuite tu seras connecté par Ethernet au modem, et tu dois choisir configurer IPV4 : via DHCP.


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

OK, je vois. 

Dans l'interface modem, j'ai le choix entre ...

A : MANUAL ADSL CONNECTION SETUP ou B: PPPOE/PPPOA INTERNET CONNECTION TYPE.

J'entre les paramètres dans A ou B?

Si A, je choisi quoi parmi 1, 2 ou 3?

Please select the appropriate option to connect to your ISP.

1 PPPoE/PPPoA  	Choose this option if your ISP uses PPPoE/PPPoA. (For most DSL users)
2 Static IP Address  	Choose this option if your ISP uses Static IP assignments.
3 Bridge Mode  	Choose this option if your ISP uses Bridge Mode.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

En haut tu choisis PPPoE/PPPoA, et en dessous tu rentres les éléments donnés par le FAI : http://hpics.li/bdd03cd


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Bon, je vais me lancer (je viens de parcourir de nouveau le manuel du modem). Je vais donc faire une configuration "rapide" avec Setup Wizard. Comme je ne suis absolument pas certain de mon coup il y a des paramètres comme VPI, VCI, Internet connection type kesako???), si je perd totalement la connexion à cause de la manip; merci pour l'assistance jusqu'à maintenant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

OK, donc je ne fais pas de "Setup Wizard", mais plutôt un manual setup. J'attaque...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

En principe, avec le Wizard, c'est tout par défaut.

Tu te munis de l'identifiant de connexion et mot de passe du FAI, ça doit suffire. Tout ce que tu ne sais pas, tu laisses comme c'est.


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

OK, les paramètres FAI sont rentrés. Le modem est rebooté. Et la connexion internet semble encore existante! Yes ;-)...

J'ai encore la connexion via PPP : si je vous ai bien compris, je dois la supprimer, correct?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Félicitations 

Tu as bien une adresse IP en 192.168.1.X ?

La connexion PPP ne sert plus à rien, tu la désactives : engrenage en bas, "désactiver le service".


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Bon, je viens de déconnecter le service PPP (tout en laissant la connexion Ethernet active). Après la déconnexion PPP, Ethernet est passé à l'orange, puis est revenue au vert, avec une nouvelle adresse IP...

Pour info, je retranscris ce aue la fenêtre réseau m'indique:
Etat : connecté.
"Ethernet est actuellement actif et possède l&#8217;adresse IP 109.208.27.xxx."
Configurer : "via DHCP"
Adresse IP : "109.208.27.xxx."
Sous-Réseau : "255.255.255.255"
Routeur : 192.168.1.1
Serveur DNS...

Tout vous semble OK pour passer à l'étape suivante ? (si j'ai bien compris, je dois donner maintenant une adresse IP manuelle, mais laquelle?)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Non, il y a une bizarrerie : l'adresse IP : ça semble être une adresse IP publique.

L'ordi doit obtenir une adresse locale : 192.168.1.X

Déconnecter le câble Ethernet / reconnecter, pour voir.


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Et comment je la rends locale, cette adresse IP (là, je n'ai absolument aucune idée)...?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

Quoi que... Fenetre "Ethernet", onglet "TCP/IP", devant l'adresse IPv4 109.208.27.xxx, je lis Renouveler le bail DHCP... J'appuie sur ce bouton?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Débranche / rebranche le câble Ethernet, et donne la nouvelle adresse IP.


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Sorry, je n'avais pas lu entièrement votre message : OK, je débranche re-branche le câble ethernet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h49 ----------

Manip effectuée (j'ai débranché le câble, attendu que Ethernet soit déconnecté), re-branché, mais l'adresse IP fournie est exactement la même qu'avant. Dois-je peut-être éteindre le modem et le rallumer?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Oui, mais je dois oublier quelque chose... je réfléchis pendant le reboot du modem ;-)

Tu as une connexion Orange et tu résides près de La Roque ?


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Voici le déroulé de ce qui se passe lorsque j'éteins et allume le modem:

Modem éteint :
"Ethernet*: le câble n&#8217;est pas branché."

J'allume le modem :
L&#8217;état de votre connexion réseau ne peut pas être déterminé.
puis
Ethernet possède une adresse IP locale et n&#8217;est peut-être pas en mesure de se connecter. 169.254.130.191
puis
Ethernet est actuellement actif et possède l&#8217;adresse IP 192.168.1.2 (mais pas de connexion internet)
puis
Ethernet est actuellement actif et possède l&#8217;adresse IP 109.208.137.xxx.

Orange : oui. La Roque ??? Je suis en Corse chez mes parents... Et je veux mettre en route l'installation de l'iPad que j'ai offert à ma mère, ce avant de retourner sur le continent... Tu sais tout maintenant ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

L'adresse IP donne la région de Marseille.

Bref, je ne comprends rien, l'ordinateur récupère l'adresse IP publique, comme si le modem était en mode bridge.

Dans l'interface de configuration du modem, il fallait choisir PPPoA/PPPoE, c'est bien ce que tu as fait ?


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Exact PPPoA/PPPoE. 

je reconfigure depuis l'interface modem?

Pour info, je viens d'aller regarder l'interface modem, fenêtre LAN : je lis la chose suivante: NUMBER OF DYNAMIC DHCP CLIENTS : 1 et l'adresse 109.208.137.xxx correspond à ce "client". Ca te parle?

je confirme : PPPoA/PPPoE. C'est ce que je vois dans ADSL Setup.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Oui, ton ordi est "client DHCP", c'est à dire se voit attribuer une adresse IP par un serveur DHCP.

Mais pour l'instant c'est Orange qui lui attribue une adresse (ton adresse IP sur Internet) alors que ce devrait être le serveur DHCP du modem, qui donnerait une adresse IP locale 192.168.1.X

J'ai pas picolé aujourd'hui, et pourtant je ne percute pas....


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Et si j'essaye de forcer le système en donnant manuellement une adresse IP, par exemple la 192.168.1.3 (en choisissant "Utilisation de DHCP avec adresse manuelle" dans la fenêtre réseau?

Et si cela fonctionne, je pourrais passer à l'étape suivante (désactiver DHCP sur le modem), avant d'attaquer la config du l'airport expres...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Oui tu peux de toutes façons essayer une IP fixe, mais je ne sais pas si tu vas conserver l'accès à Internet.

Utilise : 

Configurer IPV4 : manuellement

Adresse IPV4 : 192.168.1.100

Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0

Routeur : 192.168.1.1

Va dans l'onglet DNS et ajoute : 192.168.1.1

Fais "ok", puis "Appliquer".


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Est-ce que le fait que le sous-réesau soit 255.255.255.255 (au lieu de 255.255.255.0) a de l'importance par rapport à l'assignation de cette adresse IP qui ne te parait pas logique (publique, pas local)???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------

En effet, avec manuellement, la connexion s'est rompue.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Non ça c'est autre chose, lié à ton l'adresse IP publique.

Il y a une erreur dans la config du modem...

Vérifie dans cette page : http://hpics.li/bdd03cd

Que tu as bien PPPoE/PPPoA en haut, et aussi sous "Service name" : PPPoE


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

après vérification : tout est identique, sauf que j'ai 1400 au lieu de 1492 pour le MTU.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Le MTU c'est sans importance. 

Je sèche complet , désolé.

Ca doit être, comme d'habe, "tout con", le p'tit truc auquel on ne pense pas...


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

La nuit porte conseil... Si tu as une idée, je me fais un plaisir de la tester. Car si tu sèches, moi, je n'y capte rien, donc je ne sais absolument pas où chercher...

Merci déjà pour tout ce temps consacré au dépannage...

A+
EF


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

Je vais réfléchir et (re)parcourir la doc de ton modem, et l'interface du mien, pour comprendre où est le piège.

Je vais aussi chercher sur Google à comprendre pourquoi l'ordi récupère l'adresse IP publique.

Bonne nuit !

A moins que... ce soit tout simplement parce que le modem n'est pas un routeur...

Alors, branche la borne Airport par Ethernet à l'ordi, configure-la pour "créer un réseau".

Saisis : connecté par : Ethernet, routeur : DHCP + NAT, ou NAT seul si c'est possible.

Ensuite raccorde la borne au modem par Ethernet, et essaie de te connecter à la borne, en wifi, l'ordi étant en DHCP.


----------



## EFmacgen (25 Décembre 2012)

Nickel!!! je viens de ré-appliquer la config du modem en vérifiant tous les paramètres, comme tu m'a indiqué de le faire. Après reboot, toujours cette adresse en 109.xxx...

Bonne nuit aussi (?) et à demain.
EF


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Bon, je crois que mon erreur d'hier est que j'ai raisonné comme si le modem était aussi routeur. 

On résume :

*Le modem* est configuré.
Désactiver son serveur DHCP (pas besoin de mettre l'ordi en IP fixe)


*La borne Airport* :

Onglet Internet : "connecté par : Ethernet"
Configuration IP : via DHCP
Routeur / partage de connexion : DHCP + NAT

Onglet réseau : "créer un réseau"
Définir un nom de réseau et une clé de sécurité de type WPA ou WPA2


*L'ordi et les autres appareils* :

Configuration IPV4 : via DHCP
Supprime le 192.168.1.1 saisi dans l'onglet DNS, cette colonne se remplira automatiquement.


----------



## EFmacgen (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

après avoir "désactivé" DHCP dans l'interface modem, page LAN setup, suivi de Apply Settings et d'un reboot, il s'est produit les phénomènes suivants:
- à l'issue du reboot, safari ne m'a pas ramené l'interface du modem. Ce dernier semblait montrer les symptomes d'une non connection au net. Ce que j'ai vérifié par la suite (impossible d'ouvrir une page web).
- curieusement aussi, je n'ai (en configuration Ethernet avtive (voyant vert) via DHCP avec une adresse assignée mais le message suivant "Ethernet possède une adresse IP locale et n&#8217;est peut-être pas en mesure de se connecter." IP 169.254.46.121 Sous Réseau 255.255.0.0 même pas pu ouvrir l'interface modem. 
- après diverses tentatives, j'ai finalement pu ouvrir cet interface en paramétrant manuellement (dans la fenêtre réseau Ethernet) l'adresse IP (192.168.1.2); le sous réseau et le routeur (192.168.1.1). 
-suite au retour dans l'interface, je n'ai jamais pu revenir à la configuration précédente du modem, soit DHCP "coché" : je pouvais certes coché le DHCP, mais apply settings ne menait pas à un reboot. Un reboot, DHCP coché, sans passer par apply settings, n'a pas modifié l'état du modem, resté sans DHCP
-dans la config manuelle Ethernet avec les paramètres cités plus haut; connexion internet inexistante
- j'ai malgré tout configuré l'airport express comme tu l'a indiqué, sans succès.
- il a fallu que je "reset" le modem pour revenir à la config initiale
- j'ai rentré les paramètres FAI et ai pu me reconnecter à internet.

Ce que je t'indique clarifie la situation?

Je ressaye de décocher DHCP? Eventuellement, le reboot n'ayant pas été "propre", l'echec vient peut-être de là?

A+
EF


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Normalement (mais je commence à douter de ma compréhension du sujet...), comme l'ordi reçoit son adresse IP par Orange (adresse publique), le serveur DHCP (destiné au réseau local 192.168.1.X) ne sert à rien, et s'il servait, il donnerait à l'ordi une adresse 192.168.1.X

Tu peux tenter, en laissant le modem comme il est (c'est à dire avec DHCP coché), de raccorder la borne au modem, et de te connecter (en DHCP) à la borne en wifi, pour voir si tu récupères une adresse IP locale (pas forcément 192.168.1.X, car c'est la borne qui va lui attribuer et je ne sais pas quelle est sa plage DHCP, ça peut être 10.0.....)

Pour tenter ça proprement, il faut éteindre modem et borne, mettre le câble Ethernet entre les deux, allumer le modem, puis allumer la borne, puis activer le wifi sur l'ordi.

Pendant ce temps là je réfléchis, et j'espère qu'on va avoir un coup de main de quelqu'un de plus compétent que moi...


EDIT : d'après ce manuel : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Apple_AirPort_Networks_Early2009_F.pdf

Pages 35 à 37.

Dans Internet / connexion à Internet, il faut choisir : Partage de connexion : *"Partager une adresse IP publique"*

Dans l'onglet DHCP, par prudence choisir une plage d'adresses IP dans la gamme 192.168.1.X, par exemple de 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.1.100

Dans l'onglet NAT, cocher "activer le protocole....."

Je ne sais pas si la config des Airport est toujours présentée comme dans ce manuel, ou non.


----------



## EFmacgen (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Normalement (mais je commence à douter de ma compréhension du sujet...), comme l'ordi reçoit son adresse IP par Orange (adresse publique), le serveur DHCP (destiné au réseau local 192.168.1.X) ne sert à rien, et s'il servait, il donnerait à l'ordi une adresse 192.168.1.X
> 
> Tu peux tenter, en laissant le modem comme il est (c'est à dire avec DHCP coché), de raccorder la borne au modem, et de te connecter (en DHCP) à la borne en wifi, pour voir si tu récupères une adresse IP locale (pas forcément 192.168.1.X, car c'est la borne qui va lui attribuer et je ne sais pas quelle est sa plage DHCP, ça peut être 10.0.....)
> 
> Pour tenter ça proprement, il faut éteindre modem et borne, mettre le câble Ethernet entre les deux, allumer le modem, puis allumer la borne, puis activer le wifi sur l'ordi.



Petit compte rendu de la manip:

Modem et airport express sont reliés par le câble Ethernet, éteints.
Fenêtre réseau Ethernet (rouge, non connecté): le câble nest pas branché.
J'allume le modem et j'attends env. 2 minutes.
Modem: voyant "Status" clignote, "DSL" allumé.
Je branche (j'allume) l'airport express. 
Aiport Express : voyant orange allumé en continu (pendant env. 1 minute) puis il clignote
Modem : voyant LAN clignote de manière aléatoire (les autres sont inchangés)
J'active airport.
Mon réseau est séléctionné (un petit cadenas apparait, mais pas le symbole du signal).
Le signal (dans la barre de menu) est fort (tout en noir).
Airport : le voyant reste orange clognotant.
Fenêtre réseau Ethernet (rouge, non connecté): le câble nest pas branché. Et ce pendant 5 minutes, sans changement.
Je lance "utilitaire airport".
La première fenêtre indique que la borne "signale des problèmes".
J'appuie sur le bouton "configuration manuelle".
Onglet airport
- connexion via ethernet
- adresse IP = 169.254.131.xxx
Onglet internet/connexion à internet
- connexion via ethernet
- Partage de connexion = désactivé (Mode pont)
Onglet internet/TCPIP
- Configurer IPv4 = Via DHCP
- Adresse IP = 169.254.131.xxx
- Masque sous réseau = 255.255.255.255
- Adresse routeur = 192.168.1.1
- DNS = 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4 (reste de manip Apple Care d'hier)
- J'efface ces deux adresses, et apparait 80.10.246.xxx dans le premier champ et je mets à jour.
- le voyant airport passe (un instant) au vert puis revient à l'orange clignotant

Dans la fenêtre réseau, Ethernet (rouge, non connecté) : le câble nest pas branché.

Je débranche le cable ethernet entre airport express et modem et reconnecte le modem à internet - pour poster ce message ;-).
________________________

OK pour la manip suivante, comme décrite dans votre post à partir de

...Pages 35 à 37.

Dans Internet / connexion à Internet, il faut choisir : Partage de connexion : *"Partager une adresse IP publique"*

Je reviens dans quelques minutes avec nouveau CR. On approche de la solution ??? ;-).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Ca ce n'était pas bon (en gras) :

_Onglet internet/connexion à internet
- connexion via ethernet
- *Partage de connexion = désactivé (Mode pont)*_

(ce mode est à utiliser quand il y a déjà dans le réseau un serveur DHCP et un routeur)

Et ça si c'est dans les préf syst / réseau de l'ordi quand le câble n'y est plus branché, c'est normal  :

_"Dans la fenêtre réseau, Ethernet (rouge, non connecté) : le câble n&#8217;est pas branché."_

Puisqu'alors l'ordi n'est plus connecté par câble Ethernet, mais en wifi.


----------



## EFmacgen (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ca ce n'était pas bon (en gras) :
> 
> _Onglet internet/connexion à internet
> - connexion via ethernet
> ...



Que je sois en mode pont ou en mode "partager une adresse IP publique" (et dans ce cas, avec les modifs "plage d'adresses", "protocole NAT coché"), cela ne change rien.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Je récapitule, concernant la borne :

Onglet Internet :

Connecté par Ethernet
adresse IP : via DHCP
Partage de connexion : partager une adresse IP publique

Onglet DHCP : 
première adresse DHCP : 192.168.1.10
dernière adresse DHCP : 192.168.1.100

Quand c'est comme ça, que la borne est branchée au modem par câble, et que l'ordi est connecté par wifi à la borne, si tu vas dans la config de la borne, onglet Internet, sous "adresse IP : via DHCP", quelle est l'adresse IP de la borne, et dans les préf système du Mac, quelle est l'adresse IP de l'ordi ?


----------



## EFmacgen (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je récapitule, concernant la borne :
> 
> Onglet Internet :
> 
> ...




Re... Et pardon pour le délai entre ta proposition et ma réponse!

Adresse IP de la borne : 198.162.1.2
Adresse IP de la borne : 109....
et cela ne marche malheureusement pas (pas de connexion internet).

Mais j'ai avancé un peu sur le sujet cet après-midi et j'ai pu établir une connexion internet avec la borne (branchée au modem ADSL par le câble ethernet). Seulement, la config n'est probablement pas propre, car il se produit un phénomène que je trouve curieux.

En quelques mots :
- tant que je n'ai qu'un seul ordi/iPad connecté à internet, tout se déroule a peu près normalement
- très bonne vitesse de transmission sur l'iPad
- sur le mac mini, les pages web mettent plus de temps à s'afficher (quand la connexion est faite avec airport express) que si la connexion est fait directement entre modem et mac mini
- mais surtout, dès que j'allume un deuxième "client", s'affiche une fenêtre avec un panneau rouge (pt exclamation blanc) qui dit que 109.xxx... (l'adresse IP de l'ordi) est utilisée par 40:xx:xx..., serveur DHCP 198.162.1.1. Kesako???

Je peux te transmettre des copies ecrans de la config airport express et réseau? Si oui comment?

A+
EF


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux vérifier ça STP ? (quoi est la borne, quoi est l'ordi)

Adresse IP de la borne : 198.162.1.2
Adresse IP de la borne : 109....


----------



## EFmacgen (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu peux vérifier ça STP ? (quoi est la borne, quoi est l'ordi)
> 
> Adresse IP de la borne : 198.162.1.2
> Adresse IP de la borne : 109....



Du méchant Copier-Coller ;-).
Borne 192.162.1.2
Ordi 109...

Je viens de passer sur iPad, car l'ordi a perdu son adresse IP...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Ok.

L'adresse de la borne : 192.168.1.2 est une adresse fournie par le serveur DHCP du modem (192.168.1.1).

Je pense que cette adresse empêche la borne de prendre l'adresse IP publique, qu'elle est sensée ensuite partager, dans la plage 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.1.100, sur le réseau local.

Donc : désactive le serveur DHCP du modem (de toute façon on a un serveur DHCP dans la borne, pour le réseau local).

Et reboote le modem et la borne.

Le résultat à obtenir, c'est adresse IP de la borne = adresse IP publique, appareils connectés : adresses IP locales à partir de 192.168.1.10, 192.168.1.11, etc...


----------



## EFmacgen (26 Décembre 2012)

Dans ma config actuelle, l'adtesse IP est entrée manuellement (avec utilitaire airport) et non via DHCP.

Connexion "Manuellement" au lieu de "via DHCP" est le seul moyen d'établir la connexion via la borne.

En passant, tant que l'iPad est resté allumé, l'adresse IP sur l'ordi est restée "inexistante". Depuis que j'ai éteint l'iPad (moins cool pour écrire des posts), l'adresse IP sur l'ordi est réapparue et la connexion internet avec. Ca te parle ce symptome?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Il faut que la borne prenne l'adresse IP publique, donc adresse IP : via DHCP, et serveur DHCP du modem désactivé.

Etant via DHCP, et le modem n'ayant plus de serveur DHCP, la borne va prendre l'adresse IP publique. C'est le but.

Oui le symptôme c'est que : il n'y a qu'une seule adresse IP publique disponible (fournie par Orange). Donc tant que le réseau (le routage) ne fonctionne pas, UN SEUL appareil à la fois peut accéder à Internet.
Ca, c'est normal.

Mais la borne DOIT prendre l'adresse IP publique, comme ton ordi la prenait quand tu connectais l'ordi au modem directement.
Elle ne peut la prendre qu'en DHCP.


----------



## EFmacgen (26 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Il faut que la borne prenne l'adresse IP publique, donc adresse IP : via DHCP, et serveur du modem désactivé.
> 
> Etant via DHCP, et le modem n'ayant plus de serveur DHCP, la borne va prendre l'adresse IP publique. C'est le but.
> 
> ...




OK, c'est clair, mais comme déjà dit ce matin, la manip consistant à "désactiver" le DHCP du modem n'a pas fonctionné, du moins le reboot n'as pas rendu l'interface modem, je n'ai plus eu la possibilité de rentrer dans l'interface avec 192.168.1.1... et j'ai terminé par un reset. 

Je vais néanmoins reassayer cette manip, mais demain matin (sinon, cela va me prendre trop de temps et surtout, à cette heure tardive, je risque de faire fondre un fusible).

A+
EF

PS - t'es connecté 24/24, ou vous êtes plusieurs sur le même pseudo???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

EFmacgen a dit:


> la manip consistant à "désactiver" le DHCP du modem n'a pas fonctionné, du moins le reboot n'as pas rendu l'interface modem, je n'ai plus eu la possibilité de rentrer dans l'interface avec 192.168.1.1... et j'ai terminé par un reset.


Il faut que tu comprennes bien ceci :

Quand tu désactives le serveur DHCP du modem, alors que c'était lui qui donnait une adresse IP à l'ordi, l'ordi perd son adresse IP, et donc n'est plus connecté au modem, et pas d'accès à 192.168.1.1

Mais c'est pas grave, ne pas se laisser impressionner : car ensuite, il faut connecter l'ordi à la borne, et si le réseau marche comme prévu, l'ordi retrouve une adresse IP (attribuée cette fois par le serveur DHCP de la borne), et qui sera 192.168.1.X, ce qui donnera à nouveau la possibilité d'accéder à 192.168.1.1 si besoin.

En résumé : il faut bien que tu désactives le serveur DHCP du modem, ne t'occupes pas de la réaction de l'ordi, reboote le modem et la borne, connecte l'ordi par wifi à la borne, et l'ordi est sensé être connecté avec l'adresse ip 192.168.1.10 ou 11 ou 12, la borne ayant elle l'adresse IP publique fournie par Orange.

Non on est pas plusieurs, mais je fais tout sur l'ordi : le boulot, le courrier, etc... 


*Autre possibilité ?* : je me plante complètement, et il faut configurer la connexion en PPPoE dans la borne (avec saisie des éléments du FAI), et en choisissant "partage de connexion : partager une adresse IP publique", voir page 33 du manuel évoqué plus haut.


Regarde comment faut faire, c'est Apple qui le dit : 

_"Dès que vous aurez branché votre Borne d'Accès AirPort Express et l'aurez connectée à votre modem ADSL ou câble, il ne vous restera plus qu'à suivre les instructions simples qui s'afficheront sur votre ordinateur ou votre appareil iOS. Il n'y a aucune étape compliquée à suivre, ni terminologie obscure à maîtriser. L'assistant d'installation se charge de tout le travail, pour vous éviter d'avoir à le faire."_

Alors, c'est pas compliqué, hein ? 

Et sans rire, si tu faisais comme ça ?


----------



## ptiboubou (31 Décembre 2012)

J ai galéré pendant deux jours aussi suite a une panne internet du à France telecom. J avais tout reseter et je ne retrouvais plus la config qui fonctionne...

Donc sur le modem tu dois passer en mode bridge dans la config adsl et dan l'onglet lan setup, il faut desactiver le serveur dhcp.
Dans l'airport extreme il faut configurer une connexion pppoe avec tes identifiant/mot de passe
Il faut connecter le modem sur le port wan de l'airport
Verifier dans l'onglet TCP/iP de l'airport extreme que l'adresse dns ne soit pas du style 192.168.0.1 , si c'est le cas il faut l'effacer et mettre a jour la borne...

Apres ca devrait fonctionner


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 merci beaucoup pour avoir apporté ton expérience et la solution.

J'espère que EFmacgen te lira, s'il n'a pas réglé son problème autrement.

Je n'ai pas été d'une grande aide sur ce coup-là, j'ai fait vivre le sujet pour attendre l'arrivée d'une autre aide. :rose:

_(je n'ai jamais utilisé de borne Airport, et ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai plus utilisé un modem non routeur)_


----------



## ptiboubou (31 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi apple n'a pas inclus la fonction modem dans les airport extreme...


----------

